# 2011 NFL Week 10 Power Rankings



## Budologist420 (Nov 11, 2011)

from yahoo sports.....

It doesn't matter which week it is. NFL power rankings remain "the Green Bay Packers, and then everybody else." Some are arguing that there is a new second-best team in the NFC after this past Sunday, but I believe such comments are a bit premature. There are also some fans lamenting the fact that their favorite team managed to win a game. Yeah, sports are funny sometimes.


32. Indianapolis Colts (0-9): All jokes aside, the Colts look like a team that's no longer interested in this season. I may become a fan of an NFL Draft lottery by season's end.

31. St. Louis Rams (1-7): A taste of winning is better than nothing, I suppose. The Rams don't need the first pick in next year's draft, anyway.

30. Seattle Seahawks (2-6): The Cowboys did all they could to keep the Seahawks in the game this past Sunday. Seattle's pretty terrible right now.

29. Cleveland Browns (3-5): Part of me wanted to list the Browns as low as 31 after this past Sunday. They're unwatchable, they're un-cheerable, and they'll be lucky to beat the Rams at home this weekend.

28. Jacksonville Jaguars (2-6): The Jags need more than one off week to find winning ways. Playing the Colts should help for at least one Sunday.

27. Miami Dolphins (1-7): Miami's big win may hurt the team in the future, but that doesn't affect these particular power rankings. Way to show up, guys.

26. Washington Redskins (3-5): Washington hung around against a very good football team. The 'Skins still has no offense right now.

25. Arizona Cardinals (2-6): The Cards beat the Rams. In overtime. Big whoop.

24. Tennessee Titans (4-4): Some would argue the Titans should be higher in NFL power rankings. I'd argue that the team should play better football on a consistent basis.

23. Carolina Panthers (2-6): The Panthers could certainly beat any team listed above. Truth be told, they could beat some ranked higher, as well.

22. Denver Broncos (3-5): Did Tim Tebow(notes) prove himself to be a legit NFL quarterback? No, but he was good enough to win. That's all that matters.

21. Minnesota Vikings (2-6): The Vikes will be better during the second half of the season, but let's be honest. Their 2012 preseason started a few weeks ago.

20. Philadelphia Eagles (3-5): There's no denying it. Philly isn't a playoff team right now. Not even close.

19. Oakland Raiders (4-4): Oakland looked so good just weeks ago. One trade certainly isn't making this team a title contender.

18. San Diego Chargers (4-4): A loss to the champs brings with it little shame. Rivers turning the ball over more times than he finds the end zone is going to keep San Diego out of the playoffs if that problem doesn't go away and soon.

17. Kansas City Chiefs (4-4): Quite a let down performance doesn't keep the Chiefs from the top spot in the AFC West. Still, this a loss the team may be lamenting later on.

16. Tampa Bay Buccaneers (4-4): Just not good enough to consistently beat the best in the league. Depth has to be a concern moving ahead.

15. Dallas Cowboys (4-4): At least the Cowboys aren't letting Big Blue run away with the division. Dallas certainly didn't impress at home against lowly Seattle.

14. Buffalo Bills (5-3): That was not a pretty performance at home. What could have been a statement game instead has many people wondering if the Bills are for real.

13. Atlanta Falcons (5-3): Atlanta is playing well, sure, but a big win in Indy matters only so much.

12. New England Patriots (5-3): Boy the Patriots have fallen in NFL power rankings. Be honest. The Patriots from a few years back don't lose that game, regardless of Eli Manning's(notes) performance in the fourth quarter.

11. Chicago Bears (5-3): Packers. Lions. Don't forget about these Bears. Chicago is going to make plenty of noise over the next two months.

10. New York Jets (5-3): Don't look now, but the Jets have a chance to show they're the best team in the division this weekend, and do so at home. As much a "must win" November game as any team will play this season.

9. Houston Texans (6-3): Sure, they only beat up the Browns, but you just wait until the Texans get as healthy as possible.

8. Cincinnati Bengals (6-2): Cincy keeps on winning, and the Bengals have certainly earned a spot in the top ten of NFL power rankings. The Steelers and Ravens aren't the only two meaningful teams in this division anymore.

7. New Orleans Saints (6-3): That's more like it. Saints once again look to be the best team in the division, if only for a week.

6. Pittsburgh Steelers (6-3): Put the fact that the Steelers are 0-2 against Baltimore aside for just a second. Pittsburgh is currently in third place in the AFC North. Wow.

5. Detroit Lions (6-2): Detroit's big game against the Packers in a few weeks shouldn't blind fans from this weekend's match-up with Chicago. That game could lead to a shift in power in the upper portion of the division.

4. Baltimore Ravens (6-2): This is the Ravens team I've been waiting for, one capable of beating any team in any situation. Let's see more of that team in the upcoming weeks.

3. New York Giants (6-2): Eli Manning was great when it mattered most. The Giants also beat the Pats without the team's lead running back and No. 1 WR. Big Blue has plenty of talent and the team can close out opponents.

*2. San Francisco 49ers (7-1): The story remains the same, in that San Fran continues to come out on top at the end of games. I think the Niners are capable of hanging with and even beating any team in the league.*

1. Green Bay Packers (8-0): King of all NFL power rankings once again. Somebody has to prove the Packers are beatable.


Best start since 1997 come on niners bring that championship home so we can go crazy in Frisco again.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Nov 13, 2011)

Man im hopeing the Saints will do it again and stop these Greenbay bastards!!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 13, 2011)

update your rankings


----------



## tred522 (Nov 13, 2011)

TEXANS is not losin for the rest of the season so we gon see if the packers beatable in the superbowl


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 15, 2011)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news?slug=pfw-20111115_week_11_power_rankings_3

Giants are ranked too high, and I'm still doubting the 49ers. I'm having a hard time believing that Harbaugh is this much better than Singletary was...b/c much of the player personnel is the same.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 15, 2011)

*
* tweet41
* Email
* Print

Week 11 power rankings

1. Detroit Lions:: The only MVP "race" at this point is for Staffords' runner-up.

2. Detroit Lions:: Win over Green Bay should shut some people up.

3. Detroit Lions:: "D" gave Dalton rude welcome; team gets a must-win in Cincy.

4. Detroit Lions:: Get key win but do so without much of a rushing attack.

5. Houston Texans: Wade Phillips doing masterful job with Texans' top-ranked "D."

6. New England Patriots: No-name defense helps put Pats back atop AFC East.

7. New York Giants: Eli had been mistake-free this season, made one too many vs. 49ers.

8. Baltimore Ravens: Jekyll-and-Hyde season for Baltimore continues after bad loss.

9. Chicago Bears: NFC wild-card favorites make statement, get revenge win over Lions.

10. Cincinnati Bengals: Losing Leon Hall(notes) a tough blow as Cincy enters difficult stretch.

11. Detroit Lions: Stafford looked completely out of sorts; Lions look vulnerable.

12. Dallas Cowboys: Schedule is favorable  could be 8-4 for Week 14 game vs. Giants.

13. New York Jets: Falling to your rival at home is no way to end a winning streak.

14. Atlanta Falcons: Mike Smith will be replaying that 4th-and-inches call for a while.

15. Oakland Raiders: Leader in the AFC West clubhouse after Thursday-night win.

16. Buffalo Bills: Fitzpatrick has four TDs, six INTs since signing contract extension.

17. Tennessee Titans: Hey, Chris Johnson showed up! Big game for the "D," as well.

18. Denver Broncos: Who said it's a passing league? Two pass completions, one win.

19. San Diego Chargers: Continue to live up, or down, to underachieving label. 

20. Tampa Bay Buccaneers: Everything going wrong of late; still a year or two away.

21. Philadelphia Eagles: How often does Vince Young(notes) regret his "Dream Team" comment?

22. Kansas City Chiefs: Have fallen far since Monday-night win over Chargers.

23. Seattle Seahawks: Another upset win. It's the bad teams they can't figure out.

24. Arizona Cardinals: Kevin who? Skelton throws for 315 and game-winning TD in upset.

25. Jacksonville Jaguars: MJD continues quiet but very productive season in Jags' win.

26. Cleveland Browns: Botched snap on field goal joins "Hall of Cleveland Sports Gaffes."

27. Miami Dolphins: Defense is finally coming alive as 'Fins play their way out of Luck race.

28. Washington Redskins: Hard to believe they beat the Giants by 14 in Week One.

29. Minnesota Vikings: Ponder to get fair share of tests in season's final games.

30. Carolina Panthers: Think Carolina wants to rethink that contract for DeAngelo Williams(notes)?

31. St. Louis Rams: Jackson again on pace for 1,000 yards rushing, no playoff appearance.

32. Indianapolis Colts: Front-office drama the latest addition to miserable season.


----------



## Vapor Nation (Nov 15, 2011)

And now the Pack is 9-0 after a very one sided rivalry match last night, more than half way through the regular season undefeated.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Nov 15, 2011)

San Fran is a solid team,,,They are doing much better,,,It's like everyone is getting on the same page again...Go 49er's!!!!!!,,,Yea been a fan on the other coast since 1985...


----------



## Sk306 (Nov 17, 2011)

How could the jets possibly be ranked above the pats? they are both 5 - 3, yet the jets are 0 - 2 on the season against patriots. sorry.


----------

